# Ladies, who likes porn?



## kozzy (Jul 2, 2009)

Need some advice from the females. I'm currently getting hammered on a Christian forum for admitting that my wife and I occasional watch an adult film together, and I'm guessing I can get a more objective view on this forum. I've always considered porn relatively harmless, when viewed in moderation and with my significant other, but now I'm beginning to wonder if she just watches it to please me. Granted, that's a question I need to pose to my wife, which I plan to do tonight, but I'd like to hear from you.

Again, this is a question for the ladies: 
Do you watch porn? Do you watch it for your own enjoyment, or primarily to please your SO? Do you find it damaging to your self image?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Not a woman, but my wife doesn't like porn she thinks it is to cheesy, I never understood why the porn industry hasn't made porn more towards women, they need mental stimulation as opposed to visual.

MY wife does watch it with me, but it is rare we even watch it.

I find that reading Penthouse forum together stimulates her more.

Also she rather "make" a home move then watch someone else.

But for regular porn...nope, but she does like photo's.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Porn is the Devil's Tool and you will surely burn in hell for watching it... why don't you know how degrading it is to women, how it exploits them? That by watching this wretched filth you are desensitizing yourself about how to respect and be respectful to women and you are objectifying them at every turn?

And oh my goodness gracious, forcing your poor spouse to watch it with you in order to satisfy your animalistic and lustful urges, why that is just beyond heinous...

Why it's almost tantamount to taking pictures of your wife naked and posting them on a website...wait...um...how you doing GA?

Seriously, one of my EW wouldn't watch stuff like that unless she was drunk...my current wife hasn't shown a desire to watch it but I don't think she's against doing so.

The world is full of people who object to just about anything that can be objected to...

If you and your wife like to watch...you can both agree and you both get some enjoyment from watching it...then to hell with anyone who doesn't like it...seriously...when you wake up tomorrow, what role does anyone outside the front door of you home really take on when you're inside your home?

Preacher


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

It's pretty cheesy, and NOT geared toward women at all. My H and I will watch it on occasion, but we really never get that far into it before we turn our attention to doing our own thing. I can take it or leave it, as long as Ron Jeremy is NOT involved in any way shape or form...how that little troll made it as a porn star is beyond me!


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

There are some videos produced by and directed by women that are geared for the female audience. 

And I've met Ron Jeremy, he's a helluva guy...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well you never know...my wife has surprised me many times of what she is willing to do, I love it when she surprises me, You don't know unless you ask.

Again this is something special between a married couple, What we feel have zero impact. 

It boils down to you and your spouse what you both are comfortable with and curious about.

Good luck.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I really don't think wives should watch porn.....None of us "real" men are that large or can last that long...lol

Just like for the women, they are fake and who is really that horny from what ever stupid scene they come up with.

I bet a good movie that was actually scripted well would do well for both sexes.

How many good movies outt here you say to your self, now if those two had a hot sex scene it would work.

Mr. and Mrs. Smith comes to mind that wild passionate scene...now that would have been good for everyone.

But my wife has scene a few and always....wow they're HUGE! It stinks to be irish


----------



## jane. (Jul 10, 2009)

Female here.

I watch porn. For my own enjoyment. I don't find it damaging to my self-image in the least bit.

But then again, I'm no Christian.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

"I really don't think wives should watch porn.....None of us "real" men are that large or can last that long...lol" 

Speak for thine self GA...

Heh heh heh...

Preacher


----------



## kozzy (Jul 2, 2009)

jane. said:


> Female here.
> 
> I watch porn. For my own enjoyment. I don't find it damaging to my self-image in the least bit.
> 
> But then again, I'm no Christian.


I am. But watching beautiful people in beautiful places making love doesn't seem like the plague on civilization that I'm being told it is (on the other forum). Maybe I'm a BAD Christian.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

kozzy said:


> I am. But watching beautiful people in beautiful places making love doesn't seem like the plague on civilization that I'm being told it is (on the other forum). Maybe I'm a BAD Christian.



Or a practicing catholic




John


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

NothingMan said:


> Or a practicing catholic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NothingMan, thou hath cut me to the quick!!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Reiterating this subject is as *boring* as the subject itself.

*Do you watch porn?* 
No.

*Do you watch it for your own enjoyment, or primarily to please your SO? *
No, I found porn rather distasteful and cheap, as does my DH. It does confirm, though, my theory that men never see dirt .

*Do you find it damaging to your self image?*
No. As I would not participate in porn, it does not damage my self image. In addition, I do not relate at all with the people who are in porn, produce porn, or sell porn. 

I find people who contribute to porn: the making, producing, selling, marketing, and buying no less than sad, and usually more pathetic and weak persons.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

hey Sandy,

If you and your hubby made your own home movie with a few select scenes for only you two to enjoy would you?

we have done this (yes I know you are not shocked) and I have to say the "pro's" don't compare!!! 

don't know what it is but the pro's are cheesey as you said...boring no plot, theme, etc. Our we scripted and had fun with it.

we both love to watch it when the kids are asleep or not home.

I always recommend home movies for couples that trust each other...or the woman holds ownership.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i have never ever seen any indication that my wife would watch porn. i rarely, and i mean rarely ever watch it.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> hey Sandy,
> If you and your hubby made your own home movie with a few select scenes for only you two to enjoy would you?
> .


:scratchhead:
_ No_, we would never make home movies of us making love. 

I will be honest here. It makes me feel rather sad  when reading the purposeful "gymnastics" (porn, home movies, toys, set ups) that some need in order to "create" a "spark" or keep "interest" alive or stave off boredom in intimacy between two people. 

What all this reading and thinking on this subject has caused me to conclude is that my DH and I must have something incredibly rare and significant going on between us when it comes to intimacy. I am sure there must be some other spouses or couples on here who will understand the following:

I can _honestly_ say, that after 27 years together as a couple, _and_ with ALL the ups and downs we have gone through, when we make love, _each_ time we do, it is like the _first_ (in it's intensity and excitement) and _best_ time (in terms of quality and meaning). I _know_: weird and _unbelievable_. But it is true. We _are_ blessed. We have been waiting 27 years for the "bubble to burst"; well, we are relaxing a bit about the feeling of "pinch" me, is this _real_ of this phenomena!

The really incredible thing is that each "next" time we make love just gets better, each new time becomes the best time. DH and I always marvel to each other: "Wow, it can't _possibly_ get any better than this and _darned_ if the _next time_ it is _at least_ as spectacular or seems better...the _next_ time we make love. It is so amazing: the _next _time seems higher on some sort of new plane, or level if you will. It is truly wonderful to have this, I wish all people could experience this.

Does anyone else know of what I am speaking? I've never experienced this with any other man. Does anyone else experience this with their spouse? :scratchhead: 

And again, GA: No[/I], we would never, ever make home movies of us making love. What I think we have is a _gift_. It feels _sacred_ .


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I watch porn from time to time. I have a couple of video's that I purchased myself. I get full enjoyment from it & don't watch it to please anyone. If my husband was there then it was for the enjoyment of both parties. Yes I watched by myself but he was a truck driver & was never home so I needed something to get me by until he came home. I never found it damaging at all. Sometimes you need to spice up the bedroom some.

You have to have variety & spice in the bedroom to keep each other happy.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My husband and I both watch it, but mainly just to point out how fake it is. Neither of us need porn to get us goin, it just comes natural.  I sometimes watch girl on girl porn and he doesnt complain, but again, is mostly fake. I mean seriously who moans that way now days?


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

I watch porn regularly (once or twice a week) and I'm a female. I don't go for the more female-oriented porn that's out there. I like the stuff geared more toward men which is more raw (I think I'm more visual than most women). My husband also watches it by himself, and occasionally we watch it together.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am more a reader. 
I am not into movies or watching much TV either.
Perhaps that is another reason behind the 'no' to porn.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

"I mean seriously who moans that way now days? "---Well, I moan, I moan all the time...when I wake up, going up stairs...after sitting in a chair for an extended period of time...when I have to get up so early to come to work...when the kids are being a**holes...

Wait, maybe it's groan...crap...

Preacher


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> "I mean seriously who moans that way now days? "---Well, I moan, I moan all the time...when I wake up, going up stairs...after sitting in a chair for an extended period of time...when I have to get up so early to come to work...when the kids are being a**holes...
> 
> Wait, maybe it's groan...crap...
> 
> Preacher


:rofl:


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife used to like porn. She doesnt so much anymore.
In fact her appetite for sex in general is greatly diminished. 
I think this is primarily due to age and body self image.
It's sad, because we had some real fun with it back in the day.
She always did prefer her porn to be in written form, by me, to her...although it could be a 'wild' fantasy in nature and include activities she would never actually do. She also used to enjoy
reading things like Penthouse Forum together.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

hard core? never, neither me nor my wife.

The soft core stuff you can see on HBO/Showtime at night? Its a decent turnon, my wife and I will watch it together once in awhile (once a month at most), but never "on our own".

We are Christians, and we figure as long as we are doing it together in the confort of our own bedroom, then there is nothing wrong with it. If I, or her, were watching it on our own and jacking off, then that would be an issue for us.

Hardcore porn disgusts both of us, but the soft core can actually be very erotic...but the acting is still cheesy.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is such a wide range of porn that its hard to have a general discussion like this. There is porn that is degrading and there is porn that is not (my view). You do have to pick carefully and get to know the directors and the common cast members which involves trial and error. We watch two or three times a year and prefer the lighter stuff where people arent taking themselves too seriously. We're also quick with the fast forward button if there's anything that I know she doesnt enjoy seeing (girl/girl mostly...damn it!). I think its like booze or guns or anything else....its all in how you use it. I also think that your view of porn is effected by how you view sex in general. If you think every sex act with your SO is a spiritual communion blessed by the Almighty then porn probably doesnt fit in to that mix. If there is room in your sex life for lighter play time where you're just having fun then there might be a place for porn.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, don't watch it. 

Watching some random people have sex is kinda *yawn*. I'm all about a connection... with porn I don't see how there possibly could be one with a stranger on a screen. Aside from that, I've never seen anyone (in the little porn I've seen) that I thought was very attractive at all. 

Personally, I need to quite like someone before I even entertain thoughts about them in that way... and apparent proficiency at sex isn't going to cut it.  

I find enough things a turn on - I'm not missing the porn.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

The little porn I have seen I keep thinking:

"Doesn't anyone wash their FEET"...

"She needs to get her roots done"...

"He looks like a scuz bag and has a gross penis"...

"This is some pretty lame cinematography"....

"What do they get paid to do this...payscale, union rules..."

"Do I have any chopped tomatoes for the guacamole dip I want to make tomorrow; 

"Did I pay the light bill; 

"Does the dog need to go take a poop..."

Hmmm, I find dogs doing it more interesting....at least cute puppies happen afterwards.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm...the last time I saw two dogs doing it I had walked in on my first ex-wife and my cousin...

Thanks for bringing that eye bleaching memory back Sandy...

I need a shower...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Sandy have you ever read the Penthouse Forums? WE LOVE THOSE!


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

My hubby and i used to watch it.The commerical stuff is kinda cheesy and very fake! The amateur is the best! I think as long as you are both gaining positive enjoyment there is nothing wrong with it.However if it becomes more like a need ...then it becomes bad.Just like anything that is good or normal..it is ok as long as you dont abuse it.People who choose to be in the industry are not all bad..it depends on the reasoning behind it.I myself, have been in porn.I am not weak, pathetic, or a junkie.I did it to support my family.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I was hit on by a guy at a club one night that was in porn both acting and directing, following in his dad's footsteps no doubt. He was in one of the opening acts for a band I liked. While he was very hot, my mind could NEVER have gotten past the number of women he had been with in the business. He was pretty to look at, but I had NO desire to touch. There were plenty of women there though, who had no qualms about being number 548...549...550 on his list though....


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

How often do any of the porn watchers here resort to fantasy while they're with their SO instead of being able to reach that point while being fully engaged with their SO?

I think that's the main problem with porn in general. It detaches the brain from the actual act. It doesn't encourage intimacy, which actually requires practice and skill to achieve.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

dobo said:


> How often do any of the porn watchers here resort to fantasy while they're with their SO instead of being able to reach that point while being fully engaged with their SO?


For me there is no correlation. Porn is simply a superficial stimulus, and not even that good of one. My spouse on the other hand is the subject of great interest to me. Fantasy while engaging in real sex unnecessary, although expressing fantasies to each other can be fun. This may be in part why some couples find looking at porn together 'interesting'. It may serve primarily to stimulate thoughts and conversation with and about each other.

Obviously for one with an addiction problem this would be different.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 6, 2009)

I think that there are some more classy pornographic movies out there, and I enjoy watching them on occasion with my partner. I would watch if FOR them, but also certain scenes arouse me too.. as long as my partner is willing to watch certain types of movies, and only when I am around, and not as a staple to our love life, I am more than okay with it. It does not make me feel less about my self or that it dehumanizes women. 

HOWEVER, I feel that internet porn is NASTY. The idea that my SO is looksing at internet porm can turn me off instantly and may have major repurcussions on our relationship. Especially if he is watching it in private and hiding it from me... 

Once it becomes a hidden pleasure, it becomes something bad. And it ruins relationships.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Flutterby said:


> HOWEVER, I feel that internet porn is NASTY.


What is it that you see as different then any other form?
Not criticizing, just asking. 

To me, porn is porn, whether shot on film, video, or still photos.
The same porn you rent/buy or watch on cable is found on the net. Of course the content can be 'nasty' or objectionable in any form.

Does it concern or bother you if he masturbates? (even without porn of any kind)

The hiding it/dishonesty factor I get. Marriage should be about openness and honesty.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 6, 2009)

It is possible that I have the feelings that I do about internet porn because I have been with a couple of men who were simply addicted to it... that has turned me off of it completely. It's too acessible... there's too much out there, you don't even have to think about it to find it. It's up in your face - no need for a story line any more... but get down to business. 

I've known men who think that the same things that supposedly turn women on in porn will do so in real life. HA HA HA HA.

As for the masturbation - Well... no, there is nothing wrong with masturbating. There is nothing wrong with masturbating to porn. 
There is something wrong with masturbating to porn as your sole sexual act. Meaning, if you have a wife or significant other, you should only be using the porn/masturbation as a supplemental satisfaction type of thing. Not an every day thing.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree that sharing fantasies can be fun. And that's actually relating to one another and it can be challenging and disturbing and it can also be fun and deepen intimacy (if you let it). 

I agree with Flutter that too many guys really don't understand how women work and believe what porn is "teaching" them. It also makes them unhappy when women won't "perform" like the women in porn. They're not getting a healthy introduction to sex at all.

I fear for my daughters as they grow up to a bunch of young men whose primary source of information about sex is porn. 

We really need to talk to our kids about this stuff. They need to understand that it is not only not real, it can actually damage real-life relationships and sexual performance.

Well, this is way off topic!

I just can't take porn seriously. As much as I try, I can't get past how fake it is. It isn't hot. It is all mechanics.


----------



## TriticusFilia (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope, not a porn fan. And as Flutter points outs, certainly within a marriage, porn holds the innate propensity of destruction when such fantasy-produced instant self-gratification replaces real intimacy. 
Just a fact.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

i dont mind it


----------



## elizabeths (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't go out of my way for it, but my husband and I have enjoyed it a few times!


----------

